# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  Cursor یا !؟!؟!؟

## milad32

ببخشید می خواستم بدونم که Cursor در در حجم داده هایی که خیلی زیاد هستن هم جوابگو هست و اگر نیست به جای Cursor از چی استفاده کنیم؟و روش کار با آن چگونه است؟

----------


## in_chand_nafar

از زمان سوال چند روزی گذشته .... اما (ببخشید)
تا اونجایی که می توانید از Cursor استفاده نکنید کاری که می خواهید انجام دهید را توضیح دهید تا بتوانیم راه حل مناسبی پیشنهاد دهیم همه دوستانی ک در حجم بالا از کرزر استفاده کرده اند به شدت از سرعت پایین و دردسرهای مربوط به آن گفته اند

----------

